# My biggest fear is...



## BigWheels (Jun 22, 2013)

So I looked for a thread with this topic & failing to find one, I'll throw out the first pitch...

:shocked:My BIGGEST fear is -:shocked:

Dying alone. Not the dying part, but the no one noticing for several days (or longer). 

I also fear like the antibiotic resistant (is it viruses or bacteria??) germs. I always joked about someone catching something Ajax won't scrub off, but damn! The illnesses are getting tougher to deal with.

So what scares you the most?


----------



## loopytheone (Jun 22, 2013)

Oooh, interesting topic!

Spiders.
Electric showers.
People yelling at me.


----------



## BigWheels (Jun 22, 2013)

loopytheone said:


> Oooh, interesting topic!
> 
> Spiders.
> Electric showers.
> People yelling at me.



OK, what the hell is an electric shower?


----------



## loopytheone (Jun 22, 2013)

BigWheels said:


> OK, what the hell is an electric shower?



Hahaha, sounds a lot cooler than it is! Just a regular bathroom shower but one of the ones that is heated by electricity rather than drawing from the hot and cold taps!


----------



## BigWheels (Jun 22, 2013)

loopytheone said:


> Hahaha, sounds a lot cooler than it is! Just a regular bathroom shower but one of the ones that is heated by electricity rather than drawing from the hot and cold taps!



OK, that does sound dangerous... so the electric is on the showerhead somewhere??? Or do you mean like an electric water heater (I think we call them the same things)?

Yeah I guess electricity is a good healthy fear. Keeps your hair from becoming frizzzy!!!!!!!!!:shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## Amaranthine (Jun 22, 2013)

Moths. Most flying insects, really. And milli/centipedes.

Neurodegenerative diseases. I'd readily kill myself before Alzheimer's. 

That my standards are far too high/I'm too particular for my own good.

My growing homicidal urges. 

That the government will start monitoring me for my jokes about homicidal urges.


----------



## Macanudo (Jun 22, 2013)

My biggest fear is not being able to tell what i think and being judge for that, how do you feel when someone judge you for like BBW?

And i also fear trade my principles for advantages.


----------



## loopytheone (Jun 22, 2013)

BigWheels said:


> OK, that does sound dangerous... so the electric is on the showerhead somewhere??? Or do you mean like an electric water heater (I think we call them the same things)?
> 
> Yeah I guess electricity is a good healthy fear. Keeps your hair from becoming frizzzy!!!!!!!!!:shocked::shocked::shocked:



The electricity is in the shower... um... box, thingy. There is a plastic box with dials on the inside of the shower cubical and the only thing separating the electric circuits from the water is a bit of plastic inside the box.... urg. *shivers*


----------



## LeoGibson (Jun 22, 2013)

alligators


----------



## tankyguy (Jun 22, 2013)

Amaranthine said:


> Moths.



I can see the big furry ones that go 'thud' against your window, but even little millers?




> Most flying insects, really. And milli/centipedes.



What about fireflies?

Also, ditto on centipedes. Millipedes not as much. For me, it's earwigs. They get into everything.




> That my standards are far too high/I'm too particular for my own good.



The thing about standards; sometimes something will catch you off guard and you'll totally not even worry or care it doesn't fit all your preconceived criteria.




> My growing homicidal urges.
> 
> That the government will start monitoring me for my jokes about homicidal urges.



You probably don't want to start reading conspiracy theories (or even publicly admitted facts for that matter) about the ECHELON program, then. 

The good news is as long as those urges are against lone private citizens who aren't in the government, they really don't care.



My fears:

-That ultimately my personality flaws have left me unlovable; that when my parents pass away I will be alone.

-That I will never have a stable job (that I can tolerate) to support myself.

-The Fermi paradox scares the bejeebers out of me.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jun 23, 2013)

*S N A K E S*


----------



## fritzi (Jun 23, 2013)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *S N A K E S*



Joining the club - total snake phobia - can't even look at them on TV/movies!


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Jun 23, 2013)

That if one person in a million feels a need to rule the world, there are 7,000 people who will stop at nothing to take control of it.


----------



## biglynch (Jun 23, 2013)

Spiders can fuck right off. Im a big wuss.


----------



## Jim Miller (Jun 24, 2013)

My biggest fear is that civilization will regress into a conservative religious minefield of tribal societies where women are property, ethnic groups murder each other, and art, technology, and liberty all vanish from the living memory of all but a few rich people. We live today in the best times humanity has ever seen, yet we don't act like it, and I fear that most people don't even realize how good we have it. It seems like it's a race, sometimes, between education and humanism on one side and faith and conflict on the other.


----------



## biglynch (Jun 24, 2013)

Jim Miller said:


> My biggest fear is that civilization will regress into a conservative religious minefield of tribal societies where women are property, ethnic groups murder each other, and art, technology, and liberty all vanish from the living memory of all but a few rich people. We live today in the best times humanity has ever seen, yet we don't act like it, and I fear that most people don't even realize how good we have it. It seems like it's a race, sometimes, between education and humanism on one side and faith and conflict on the other.



I call shenanigans...


----------



## Jim Miller (Jun 24, 2013)

You don't have to agree with it, of course. I don't agree with your destruction of spiders. But it is honestly my biggest fear.


----------



## biglynch (Jun 24, 2013)

Ok when I see a spider, I run and all sensible reaction goes out of the window. I have a real genuine fear of the little buggers. Now are you telling me that youre actually living in fear of the original statement you made. 

My biggest fear is that civilization will regress into a conservative religious minefield of tribal societies where women are property

Really?

ethnic groups murder each other

Then dont turn on the news.

art, technology, and liberty all vanish from the living memory of all but a few rich people. We live today in the best times humanity has ever seen, yet we don't act like it, and I fear that most people don't even realize how good we have it. It seems like it's a race, sometimes, between education and humanism on one side and faith and conflict on the other.

 and puppies are put into blenders, kittens are publicly burned. Why wont someone please think of the children. 

REALLY!

Maybe Im being a dick but heres why. Big wheels posted something that I think was genuine, and you have gone for an easy preachy thread hijack looking for some kudos. Youre not the only person who has done this ever though, An honourable mention goes to Macanudo for his effort.

My biggest fear is not being able to tell what i think and being judge for that, how do you feel when someone judge you for like BBW?

Well that is a convenient fear.

Thus I call SHENANIGANS.


----------



## Tad (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm with Amaranthine about neuro-degenerative diseases....one of my grandfather's died of alzheimers, and I got to see how it robbed him of himself over the years--I fear that, and wouldn't want to put those around me through it, but ever since he was diagnosed I've felt a sense of doom that I'll have it too. Maybe part of why being fat doesn't bother me too much, as some point I think I want something else to take me down quickly (he was in great health until his brain was so scrambled it couldn't keep his body running anymore).

I hate feeling at like I can't breathe--do not, ever, put your hand over my mouth! (I generally either can't breathe through my nose, or can't get enough air through it). You know the classic TV bit where the hostages have their mouths duct-taped? I'm pretty sure I'd completely lose it.

Most of my other fears are for family.


----------



## LeoGibson (Jun 24, 2013)

biglynch said:


> Ok when I see a spider, I run and all sensible reaction goes out of the window. I have a real genuine fear of the little buggers. Now are you telling me that youre actually living in fear of the original statement you made.
> 
> My biggest fear is that civilization will regress into a conservative religious minefield of tribal societies where women are property
> 
> ...



My hero!


----------



## ODFFA (Jun 24, 2013)

Growing up I used to have an intense phobia for

PEOPLE 

and social situations of any kind. People just struck me as so unpredictable and.... dangerous? For some reason (oh, I could speculate on a few) I just had this expectation that, one day when least expected, someone was going to erupt and go completely apeshit on me and I'd be totally ill-equipped to handle it. I'm over the vast majority of that ridiculousness now. And I could handle you just fine if you went apeshit on me today.

My fears now are more:

Most insects too (though excluding flies, ants and milli/centipedes).
Heights.
Feeling utterly alone in a relationship. I'd truly rather be literally alone.
Any kind of torture.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 24, 2013)

Infertility, for some reason.

Also, I used to be petrified of flying bugs, but that's kinda eased off. I'm thinking of starting a bug farm sometime soon. For food.

I fear that a time will come when women won't be clever enough to realise when a man is saying something he doesn't believe just to get in their pants (read: vagina)


----------



## cakeboy (Jun 24, 2013)

I have a dual fear of the tide of collective idiocy overwhelming civilisation entirely, and of fanaticism. A fanatical mind (religious, political, whatever the fuck) is entirely closed and nigh impossible to open.


----------



## BigChaz (Jun 24, 2013)

I hate posting this cause it's such a pussy thing to be afraid of.

I have a terrible fear of roaches. A roach is scarier to me than having a fucking pistol in my face. I have had a pistol in my face and I understand this comparison.

I. HATE. ROACHES. I made my girlfriend kill a roach the other day and it was very embarrassing. Spiders? Snakes? Anything else under the sun? I will deal with it no problem. But roaches? NOPE. I am terrified of a harmless insect.


----------



## Marlayna (Jun 24, 2013)

BigChaz said:


> I hate posting this cause it's such a pussy thing to be afraid of.
> 
> I have a terrible fear of roaches. A roach is scarier to me than having a fucking pistol in my face. I have had a pistol in my face and I understand this comparison.
> 
> I. HATE. ROACHES. I made my girlfriend kill a roach the other day and it was very embarrassing. Spiders? Snakes? Anything else under the sun? I will deal with it no problem. But roaches? NOPE. I am terrified of a harmless insect.


Roaches are very ugly. They give me the creeps. I'm afraid of getting old, getting sick, and dying... and also terrorist attacks because NY always has a target sign on it. UGH!.


----------



## Anjula (Jun 25, 2013)

ships out of water, sunken ships and the idea of living with someone who will abuse me and not being able to leave


----------



## Cobra Verde (Jun 26, 2013)

Midgets with butcher-knives.


----------



## Melian (Jun 26, 2013)

Cobra Verde said:


> Midgets with butcher-knives.



^^^ Poops pants while playing Silent Hill.

As for me...I'm terrified of millipedes. Well, terrified and disgusted.


----------



## shandyman (Jun 27, 2013)

My biggest fear is a strange one and quite hard to fully pin down. My biggest fear is to be proven wrong by something that is very obvious. As a result I become obsessive with my work. The fear of someone finding a significant and obvious flaw with my research can drive me to utter distraction.

I quite possibly am mad...


----------



## Melian (Jun 27, 2013)

shandyman said:


> My biggest fear is a strange one and quite hard to fully pin down. My biggest fear is to be proven wrong by something that is very obvious. As a result I become obsessive with my work. The fear of someone finding a significant and obvious flaw with my research can drive me to utter distraction.
> 
> I quite possibly am mad...



Totally understand this fear, especially at the times when peer reviewers' comments arrive....


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 28, 2013)

My biggest fear...

. . .

To be forgotten so completely that it's as though I never existed. Nobody to talk to, nobody to listen to, and never a trace of my path through life.


----------



## shandyman (Jun 28, 2013)

Melian said:


> Totally understand this fear, especially at the times when peer reviewers' comments arrive....


Weirdly for me reviewers comments do not scare me that much. It is when my supervisor (as was) and now co-authors who worry me more. I hate the thought my might think I am stupid


----------



## Tad (Jun 28, 2013)

Years ago someone told me something along the lines of "when working with engineers, the rule of thumb I use is that their primary motivation is to not be wrong." Sounds like much the same may extend into the sciences, too?


----------



## Jah (Jul 1, 2013)

My biggest fear is definitely spiders. Followed by heights.


----------



## sophie lou (Jul 9, 2013)

Right now my biggest fear is being left alone. There are two very special guys in my life who have stood by me through everything and the thought of being without either one of them terrifies me. 

I'm scared of waking up one morning and discovering i have done nothing with my life and missed every opportunity that was there for me.


----------



## freakyfred (Jul 9, 2013)

Never being able to make new friends. I was in an audio chat room last night and everything I said was greeted with awkward silence. And today at work, the same thing kinda happened. I'm afraid I might be getting extremely obnoxious. Maybe it's just the wrong people. Still has me worried.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 10, 2013)

BigChaz said:


> I hate posting this cause it's such a pussy thing to be afraid of.
> 
> I have a terrible fear of roaches. A roach is scarier to me than having a fucking pistol in my face. I have had a pistol in my face and I understand this comparison.
> 
> I. HATE. ROACHES. I made my girlfriend kill a roach the other day and it was very embarrassing. Spiders? Snakes? Anything else under the sun? I will deal with it no problem. But roaches? NOPE. I am terrified of a harmless insect.



I share this fear. I actually wasn't aware that roaches came in a small variety. The ones that I saw growing up were always large and occasionally flew if they were DTF with other roaches, big suckers;sewer roaches. 

I remember sitting on a friends couch and they said "dude, there's a roach next to you." I remember so vividly, I jumped up yelling, turned around and shot a dart from a blow gun and it actually hit the roach. It was the single coolest thing I've ever done and it was complete luck. I can still hear that roach trying to fly away as it was pinned to the floor.


----------



## Yakatori (Jul 10, 2013)

Just the phrase "Islamic Sharia Law" spoken in that newsy cadence of Sean Hannity against a backdrop of Qwalli-music.


----------



## MrSensible (Jul 10, 2013)

Hmm, I'd have to second the "dying alone" thing--but, like BigWheels, not so much the dying part. I've always had some pretty bad social anxiety/self image issues and it's had quite an effect on the relationship side of things (kind of makes it feel like you're constantly climbing up steep hills, when trying to be socially proactive). I've gotten a lot better about it over the years, but it still creeps back up on me once in awhile. I guess I fear not being able to overcome it quick enough to make the best out of life. 

On the "less serious" side of things, I'm not a big fan of creepy crawlies of the arachnid variety. I'll never forget this terrifying experience I had, while sleeping on a bunk bed at my friend's house, many years ago. I was on the bottom (I don't trust top bunks...) and there was a huge hole in the mattress of the top bunk, directly over my head. I'm still not sure if what happened was a result of a very vivid, realistic lucid dream, or if I actually saw it, but I remember laying there seemingly half asleep where I could see, but couldn't actually move (I haaaaattteeee that feeling...) As I looked up at the hole in the mattress above me, I spotted a rather large spider (probably the size of a thick quarter or something) descending downwards, right towards my face! At this point, I'm struggling to break free from that sleep paralysis but regardless of what I tried, I just couldn't move an inch. Then, much to my great relief, it started retracting itself back into the hole and vanished from sight. 

When I finally managed to wake myself up entirely, I was so freaked out by it, that I practically ripped that mattress apart trying to find it. Well... maybe that's an exaggeration, but let's just say I performed a very thorough "cavity" search. I never found it again, but it bothered me enough to barricade the opening before I would ever even consider sleeping there again after that, heh.

Incidentally, I don't care much for bunk beds either for some reason...


----------



## Esther (Jul 10, 2013)

Heights, paralysis and aliens.


----------



## SD007 (Jul 11, 2013)

Listening to The Conet Project alone in my room late at night because I have no life.


----------



## Chubpim (Jul 22, 2013)

Mold! Especially the fluffy kind.

Just thinking about it turns my stomach and gives me goosebumps.


----------



## biggblk74 (Jul 29, 2013)

*SNAKES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 29, 2013)

I fear something bad happening to my children

I also fear my oldest daughter might wind up marrying and having children with her summer boyfriend  :doh:


----------



## Dromond (Jul 29, 2013)

Another vote for dying alone.

Also fire. The sight of fire doesn't necessarily scare me, but the thought of being burned is TERRIFYING. I can sit around a bonfire and enjoy the warmth, but don't ask me to get too close, let alone tend it. That will NOT happen!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 8, 2013)

Insignificance


----------

